# Saturday's black walnut



## Ancient Arborist (Sep 18, 2012)

Saturday we milled up this black walnut log. 28"x 16', after a little discussion we decided that 16' slabs 3" thick would be crazy to deal with. So I split into a clear log (10') and the figured crotch log (6') at 10' the log was about 1" wider than my 28" bar. The big dogs on my saw make for about a 24" deep cut so the log at the small end is 25" with the bark. This is fairly large for a Denver walnut. In pic #2, this is the cap, first cut. I love this cut, its like Christmas morning, getting to see this first bit of grain and color. Nice.


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like pic #2 didn't post, so here it is again. I threw in a few more as well.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 18, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice.



sweet, love black walnut and I love your CSM set up, looks like a 60 in bar on that puppy, what are you running a 660 or 880?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice log. 

please resize your images below 1000 pixels, it makes the pages load slower, and also we will be deactivating the plugin that resizes the image because it's a resource hog. When we do, everyone who has been ignoring the 1000 pixel rule will lose all images over that. Just trying to give you a heads up.


----------



## kweinert (Sep 18, 2012)

Ancient Arborist said:


> Looks like pic #2 didn't post, so here it is again. I threw in a few more as well.



Do I need to remind you of my address so you can drop that off on your way by? 

Nice looking wood.

Ken


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Sep 18, 2012)

Kevin, I'm only able to post from my phone, so I cannot resize. Thanks for the heads up. I will try to keep future pics smaller.

To Robert and Rob. The mill is a Lucas frame with the powerhead that is a husky 3120. 54" bar, its my buddies mill and he built the chainsaw carriage that fits on the Lucas mill out of river raft frame tubing  I think he spent $125 for the parts plus the cost of the saw.
On another rather happy note, this tree was in an older part of town, right on the line with powerlines. Any urban milling guys (myself included) would expect to hit some metal in a tree like this, but we made eleven slabbing cuts and not one nail, not even a staple. Pretty cool when that happens, makes for a much faster cutting day.


----------



## gvwp (Sep 18, 2012)

Great size for a Walnut! Hard to find anymore. Looks like the wood had some nice straight grain. Beautiful!


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

looks like some great wood.I used to turn a lot of walnut but now it stuffs me up so much I can hardly breathe


----------

